# 1914 Men's Peerless



## gtdohn (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking for a 1914 Men's Peerless in as original condition as possible.

thanks


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (May 8, 2021)

I have a ladies joesophine made by peerless i believe one of the first foster brake option might sell or trade original black with gold pinstripe 28 inch Lovell wooden wheels bought new Cooper semi solid tires a while back. Could text pictures haven't figured out how to on the cage yet need to have about 60 bikes to sell


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (May 8, 2021)

From Peerless advertisement, I've seen from 1914_1916, mine looks like it, sears Josephine


----------



## gtdohn (May 8, 2021)

Forgot to say "mens" in thread.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Catman (Sep 18, 2021)

gtdohn said:


> Looking for a 1914 Men's Peerless in as original condition as possible.
> 
> thanks



I’ve got one. All original. No tires.


----------



## Catman (Sep 18, 2021)

I’ve got one! All original. No tires. Pics available when I get home if interested.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 3, 2021)

Anybody else have one they are willing to sell? The member above said they had one and then fell off the face of the earth. Anybody know Catman (Chris) personally? I'm more concerned about his well being than the bike.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 14, 2021)

Still looking.
Please don't bother offering unless you are serious and willing to follow through. 
Thank you.


----------



## Catman (Nov 12, 2021)

gtdohn said:


> Still looking.
> Please don't bother offering unless you are serious and willing to follow through.
> Thank you.



apologies, never meant to tease...


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 29, 2022)

Still looking......


----------

